# Using a Jessem router lift witha Bosch table



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

I need to put a different router lift on my router table. My table is a (RA 1171). This is the Bosch cabinet model. I have been told that a Jessem lift with fit this table. Is there anyone here on the forum that may have this setup? I would appreciate all and any help. I am using a the Bosch Lift that is supposed to work well with the model table. But I cannot seem to get it to work as I think a lift should. 
Thanks, for any advice or knowledge of a Lift System That may work with this model router table.

Thank You,
Tagwatts1:smile:


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

The Jessem lift is very well regarded as lifts go. That table has a plate for mounting, so that lift should be able to fit.

You might also look into the Triton TRA001 router instead. It has a built in lift (you remove a spring for this purpose). It is 3 1/4hp, so very powerful, has a crank so you can also set height from above the table, has some interesting features, such as when changing bits, you crank it full up and it locks the shaft so you only need one wrench. There is also a safety interlock so you can't turn it on when it is fully raised. It also has pretty good dust collection built in. The price (about $270) is less than the Jessem lift and a number of people here really like it. 

There are other brands and models of routers that have similar features. Hopefully someone who has them will add their input. I can only speak to the Triton, which is a beast. I keep my 1617 routers for free hand and plunge use now. They used to be in the table with a Rockler lift, which I sold some time ago because it slipped.

You have many options open to you. That's a nice little table.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Sorry, I'm a bit late to this party but I went through a similar exercise about 6 years ago. It was frustrating because there was little information on the compatibility question. Even the opening sizes were hard to find. Some would sell you a template and conveniently forget to say the dimensions and corner radius. I suspected it was a sneaky way to enhance revenue. After a fair amount of digging, there seemed to be two standard opening sizes - Rockler's and everyone else's. If the basic L and W are the same, the corners will probably have the same radius. I don't know if much has changed in the mean time. Good luck and post back what you've found so others don't have to go through what we had to. (I believe I posted about this a while back)


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

If the table top is thick enough, you can cut any size opening you want. The drawin below shows how to use four pieces of straight wood to cut the opening and a half inch rabbet for the plate to sit in. The rabbet depth should be a bit more than the thickness of the plate. You adjust height with screws through the bottom in each corner, or go the easy way by purchasing the Kreg leverers in the other picture. 

If the top isn't thick enough for a substantial edge for the plate to sit on, consider gluing on a half inch piece of ply with an opening the same size as the inside edge of the rabbet. You can glue this in and then cut it, but it's probably better to clamp the ply to the botton, mark the opening, cut it, then glue it in place. You can add fine finish nails to align the ply correctly as slippery glue sets.

The leveling screws allow you to adjust until the plate is exactly flush with the top surface. If you can feel an edge with your finger nail, it is not flush. I find it helpful to use a 18 inch straight edge for aligning the top. If there is any error, one end will raise a little bit


----------



## MikeH2022 (5 mo ago)

It doesn't remotely fit without a lot of work. The Jessem Lift plate is too big and the corner mounting holes will never line up. Thre is not enough material on the Bosch table to mill it out and have screw hole where they are needed. As I have a big mill and a fair bit of skill with it, I looked at adapting it to the superior (my opinion Bosch aluminum versus Jessem cheap phenolic) plate, but with the bosch plate being cast aluminum with webbing on the bottom, non of the mating holes end up on flat aluminum, so that is unworkable. Shortof doing a lot of manual work on a flat aluminum plate, it's not happening.

I think If I owned Jessem, and made my living selling $250 and $500 router lifts that no one really needs, but that I need to sell, I'd invest a bit of time in CNC programs to equip my lifts with proper fit for purpose aluminum table inserts for market leaders like Bosch, Kreg, and others who make a LOT of router tables. I daresay I'd be able to make them for $20 and sell them for $100.

In my case, their dealer is going to get their $300 lift back. The fine adjustment is the exact same pitch as the Bosch base, and the collet is accessible from above, so for $300 all you get is a nice handle. 

Save your money.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

WElcome to the forum, @MikeH2022


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @MikeH2022


----------

